# Vox AC30CC2 Phase Inverter?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, I just ordered a complete retube kit from Thetubestore for my Vox AC30CC2. One of the 12AX7's is balanced but I don't know what slot the phase inverter is, V1, V2 or V3 ? On my AC15 I found a site saying it's V2 so I put it in there but I have no idea for the AC30. Oh btw they put solid state rectifiers in there at the factory, I wonder if i'll hear a difference with the JJ GZ34 instead.

From right to left they are labeled V1, V2, V3 on the circuit board.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well looks like it's V3 after reading this thread.

_"My suggestion is Tungsol 12ax7's for V1 and V2. An electro harmonix 12ax7 for the phase inveter as they seem to do well in this position"_

http://www.voxamps.com/forum/topic.php?id=96


----------

